# cd/dvd von der konsole brennen

## pieter_parker

habe eine multiseassion dvd auf der eine 800 mb datei ist, die seassion ist noch nicht abgeschlossen

von der konsole aus, wie benenne ich die vorhandene datei um, wie brenne ich 3 weitere dateien auf die disc und wie schliese ich die disc ab, alles am besten in einem schritt, geht das ? wenn wie ?

----------

## Finswimmer

bashburn. Inwieweit das nun aber alles das kann, was du möchtest, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

das sieht garnicht mal schlecht aus, danke fuer den tip !

genauso wie bei cdrdao steht ueberall nur etwas von cd, und nichts von dvds ... hm

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> das sieht garnicht mal schlecht aus, danke fuer den tip !
> 
> genauso wie bei cdrdao steht ueberall nur etwas von cd, und nichts von dvds ... hm

 

Es hat auf jedenfall eine dvdr Useflag und bei mir sieht das Menü so aus:

|-(Data Menu)

| 1) Burn Data

| 2) Copy Data CD (CD to CD)

| 3) Burn Data DVD

| 4) Format CDRW

| 5) Format DVD

| 0) Back

bzw. das ist schon das Menü, um einen Datenträger zu brennen.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

```

+----------------+

| BashBurn 2.1.2 |

+----------------+

|

|-(Multisession CD)

| 1) First burn to a Multisession CD

| 2) Continue Multisession CD

| 3) Finish Multisession CD

| 0) Back

|

Your Choice [0-3] |> 3

ISO found...

if this is NOT the first burn to a multisession CD

then this ISO *MUST* have been created using valid previous session offset parameters

Why? because this session will be invisible and useless otherwise

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,3,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 3 lun: 0

WARNING: the deprecated pseudo SCSI syntax found as device specification.

Support for that may cease in the future versions of wodim. For now,

the device will be mapped to a block device file where possible.

Run "wodim --devices" for details.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... giving up.

WARNING: /dev/hda seems to be mounted!

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

wodim: No such file or directory.

Cannot open SCSI driver!

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.

CD burnt...

Press [ENTER] to continue.

```

5 und dann 3 hab ich ihm gesagt

multiseasson und finish, ich will die disc abschliessen

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
> ...

 

DAs finde ich seltsam.

Und dann gibt es da noch dieses hier, das es zu beachten gilt:

```
if this is NOT the first burn to a multisession CD

then this ISO *MUST* have been created using valid previous session offset parameters

Why? because this session will be invisible and useless otherwise 
```

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, das stimmte etwas mit den einstellungen vom laufwerk noch nicht

nun bin ich soweit ...

```

ISO found...

if this is NOT the first burn to a multisession CD

then this ISO *MUST* have been created using valid previous session offset parameters

Why? because this session will be invisible and useless otherwise

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.8

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 3

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'BENQ    '

Identification : 'DVD DD DW1640   '

Revision       : 'BSJB'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x001B (DVD+R)

Profile: 0x002B (DVD+R/DL)

Profile: 0x001B (DVD+R) (current)

Profile: 0x001A (DVD+RW)

Profile: 0x0016 (DVD-R/DL layer jump recording)

Profile: 0x0015 (DVD-R/DL sequential recording)

Profile: 0x0014 (DVD-RW sequential recording)

Profile: 0x0013 (DVD-RW restricted overwrite)

Profile: 0x0011 (DVD-R sequential recording)

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM)

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW)

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R)

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc DVD-R(W) driver (mmc_mdvd).

Driver flags   : SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 688128 = 672 KB

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

FIFO size      : 12582912 = 12288 KB

Track 01: data     0 MB         padsize:  238 KB

Total size:        0 MB (00:04.00) = 300 sectors

Lout start:        1 MB (00:06/00) = 300 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

HINT: use dvd+rw-mediainfo from dvd+rw-tools for information extraction.

Blocks total: 409760 Blocks current: 0 Blocks remaining: -300

wodim: WARNING: Data may not fit on current disk.

wodim: Notice: Most recorders cannot write CD's >= 90 minutes.

wodim: Notice: Use -ignsize option to allow >= 90 minutes.

wodim: Notice: Use -overburn option to write more than the official disk capacity.

wodim: Notice: Most CD-writers do overburning only on SAO or RAW mode.

Errno: 0 (Success), start/stop unit scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  1B 00 00 00 02 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 53 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x53 Qual 0x00 (media load or eject failed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 15.580s timeout 40s

wodim: Cannot eject media.

CD burnt...

Press [ENTER] to continue.

```

aber woher soll ich wissen wie der von dem ich die disc habe sie gebrannt hat ? er hat sie glaube ich mit nero im windows gebrannt ?

...

irgendwie scheint bashburn noch nicht zuverstehen das es sich bei mir um eine dvd und nicht eine cd handelt, was muss ich da tun ?

----------

## pieter_parker

das entsprechende useflag hab ich auch schon gesetzt gehabt

was muss ich noch tun damit er merkt das ich eine dvd multiseasson brennen moechte ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

